# Ugh...poop thread...need guidance



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

*Ugh...poop thread...need guidance/ more questions 7/31/15*

Okay 
So moonbeam 12/14 week old is good to go, greanish balls about 1/4 inch diameter

Now the youngins are like 9/10 weeks, one has nice poop balls about 1/4 inch diameter, our smallest of the two brothers(he is the runt) isn't pooping balls, it is more like 3/4 inch diameter and like a cow...not runny at all just not balls

Is this a concern?

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a fecal done to include coccidia.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if its green in color could be dietary...a fecal will rule out worm/cocci...in the mean time...daily probiotics and B complex asa support


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you, will pick up some today


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Green can mean dietary, but in kids those age I've usually found loose stools is coccidia regardless of color ... of course that's in my area of NJ, where it is humid and very prone to coccidia.

I'd have a fecal done, and treat with probios as you are waiting. If the probios helps, great. If not I would treat it like coccidia.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay I ordered sulmet, and new slides/covers so I can do bacteria testing and starting on proprobiatics until I can verify/rule out cocci on wen/Thur

Figured I will need sulmet moving forward at some point anyways, seems fairly shelf stable

Since they all sleep together, and 2 don't show it may not be that, we'll see and I will try to get pictures up by the weekend, if it is cocci then I will treat all

Thanks for the help...


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Poop was softer and like soft serve ice cream, no blood and it looked like regular green color from cows/deer and the other goats

I just picked up probiatics in powder form, he doen't like bottles any more (he has big boy pants on now) :mrgreen:

So I read about making little balls out of very little water/crushed cheerios and the powder, so he will eat them...any ideas?

Maybe suspended in molasses?

I will give some tonight and then Wednesday I will test poop and start sulmet if cocci

I plan to do all the goats at same time, they get jealous, will the probiatics be okay to give to all?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I often mix powder stuff with enough water to drench...works good here...


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

he is very active still and jumping all over the "mountain" I made, temperature last night about 19:00 was 103.8 (it read .2 high when I took my temp with it and compared to old skool mercury glass one; to verify new digital baby thermometer)
I will test fecal tonight and start on sumlet today also


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

okay, just got done doing 3 separate fecal tests, mostly because I am new at this and I was not finding what I thought I would

Bless his heart...he did great with the ...ugh...gentle probing ;-)

I found about 10 of these in 3 samples









just a ring? maybe an egg?

and 4 of these guys










this was biggest one, plan to sample other goats and moosh up beeries and look for floaters tomorrow

no true cells inside of rings for CoCCio so i may need more practise...we will see

starting sulmet in a few minutes and check in a few days

OH AND Mordachai De-Bloated on his own...our son said he had the walking farts :mrgreen:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

What parasites are the pictures showing? Never done or seen the slides like this before. Thanks for sharing what you found.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

That is a good question, the samples were hard to do because I couldn't get the separation (to tell if the round cells had anything in them due to solution being dirty} 

vet said to treat for Cocci (sulmet; need to stop the runs anyways) and then collect berries and he will do one and I can do it again also, need a cleaner slide mixture


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Day two did drugs 2 hr's ago, still has runs but is frisky and eye lids are pretty pink and he is eating and chewing cud and is not bloated and drinking water


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay getting ready for day 3, he still has the runs, is eating, playing etc

Am I messing up with what I am doing?

First off sumlet tastes terrible, so (this is where I wonder if I messed up)

1st day 5 ml and mixed with 5 ml of honey
2nd day 3 ml and 3 ml of honey

Is the honey bad to add ?

2 to 3 hrs. later 1 100 mg vit.B1 and 1 bit.B complex ground up with 1/2 the little scoop of powder probiatics, all mixed with a little water and honey

Is this acceptable?

I am worried about the little guys

Thanks


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Just got off the phone with a friend that just used sum let, he said he did same thing and vet said NO...start over and do not add water or honey.

The other stuff is fine for probiatics tho

So, day1 tonight again


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Sulmet does need to be given full strength.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you!
I followed up with a quick cheerios... All is good tonight, thanks again


----------

